# Fragen über Fragen!



## Philipipo (1. April 2010)

also ich hab ein paar Fragen zur BMX-Gabel :
1.:wie nennt man eine Gabel die hochgelegt ist(damit mein ich diese Gabel die immer beim Dirtline fahren benutzt wird)

2.woran erkenne och bei einer BMX-Gabel ob sie gut ist oder schlecht??
  (beim Dirtbike kennt man ja die Einstellmöglichkeiten)

3. jo und was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen für ´ne Gabel??
   (cih will mir ein BMX aufabeuen und weiß bei der Gabel ne so recht...)

mfg PipPo


----------



## Philipipo (1. April 2010)

achso und wie heißt nochmal dieser Sattel der so aussieht als hätte man ihm die Polsterung abgezogen??
ich meine den den fast jeder hat und der so ein schlanke Linie rüberbringt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (1. April 2010)

Hochgelegt 







?????????



Philipipo schrieb:


> achso und wie heißt nochmal dieser Sattel der  so aussieht als hätte man ihm die Polsterung abgezogen??
> ich meine den den fast jeder hat und der so ein schlanke Linie  rüberbringt...





Selle Italia SLR?

Sieht an Dirtbikes aber nicht gut aus.


----------



## Stirni (1. April 2010)

bmx gabeln kann man alle kaufen. alle. such dir eine aus. es gibt eh keinerlei unterschiede,ausser form und gewicht und farbe. halten tuen sie alle.

Selle Italia SLR? was gehten bei dir?

@ Threadersteller: 
Du meinst wahrscheinlich entweder den "Fitbikes ECCD" oder den "Eclat gonzo"
ansonsten kannst du auch einfach von einem beliebigen BMX-sattel den bezug abnehmen,polsterung raus,und bezug wieder drantackern.

von "hochgelegten" Gabeln hab ich aber jetzt auch noch nichts gehört. Federgabeln ?


----------



## Hertener (1. April 2010)

3) Odyssey Dirt Fork

2) Sie wird Dir von jemandem empfohlen.

1) Chopper-Gabel - habe ich aber noch nie auf Dirts gesehen. Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht auf 'nem Treffen der Bonanza-Rad-Junkies vorbeigeschaut hast?

bzgl. abgezogenem Sattel: Das sieht häufig nicht nur so aus.


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

Danke erstamal für eure Antworten die alle sehr nützlich waren!
Entschuldigung wegen meiner ausdrucksweise.....
ich meine die BMX-Gabeln die höher sin als Street Gabeln (glaub ich jedenfalls)
da mit meine ich die Schweißung wo die Gabel kurz vorm Rahmen zusammen geht ist der Abstand vom VR Größer als wenn mann eine Streetgabel hat oder??!?!


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

so und hier nochmal ein bild von dem Sattel den ich meinte:


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

also und dann hier NOCH eine Frage:
wie nennt man diese Rahmen wo das Oberrohr so langgezogen is und der RAhmen in der höhe nich so hoch ist??
Hier ein Bild:


----------



## Stirni (2. April 2010)

Blackeye Killorado,Premium Low Pez,sämtliche KHE rahmen,


----------



## RISE (2. April 2010)

Philipipo schrieb:


> also und dann hier NOCH eine Frage:
> wie nennt man diese Rahmen wo das Oberrohr so langgezogen is und der RAhmen in der höhe nich so hoch ist??



Hässlich.


----------



## Hertener (2. April 2010)

Philipipo schrieb:


> ...damit meine ich die Schweißung wo die Gabel kurz vorm Rahmen zusammen geht ist der Abstand vom VR Größer als wenn mann eine Streetgabel hat oder??!?!


Wenn ich das nun richtig interpretiere, dann beziehst Du Dich auf die Länge der Gabelbeine? Nun, die Gabelgeometrie ist sicherlich nicht zu vernachlässigen, aber ich habe noch nie irgendwo eine Angabe zu der Länge der Gabelbeine gefunden. Ich kann mir daher auch nicht vorstellen, was Du meinst. Oder meinst Du vielleicht eine 24" Gabel? 

Bzgl. Rahmen: Flatland- oder Trial-Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Hässlich.


 ich kaufs mir ja net!!war bloß ein Bsp.°!!°__°

ehm ich wollte wissen ob es sozusagen StreetBMX Gabeln UND auch danere BMXGabeln gibt die für´s Gelände sind....aber trotzdem Danke Hertener


----------



## Schaaf (2. April 2010)

Kauf dir doch einfach das Mad Dog...


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

sind 555Gramm fÃ¼r ein Paar Pegs sehr schwer???(fÃ¼r 4,99â¬)


----------



## Schaaf (2. April 2010)

Was sind Pegs? Pedale? 500-550 wiegen viele. Zeig mal her


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

also hier erstmal der linK:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Cr-Mo-ALU-Pe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item5886b5cf83

mit Pegs mein ich Axle Pegs!! sorry wegen meiner ausdrucksweise...


----------



## holmar (2. April 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Was sind Pegs? Pedale? 500-550 wiegen viele. Zeig mal her



hast du dich vielleicht im forum verlaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

warum??


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

wenn du mein Profilbild meinst...
ichwollte mir mal das Fahrrad kaufen...


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

was haltet ihr von der Marke Subrosa???
und NOCH eine Frage:ist der Verde Theory Rahmen gut und die Marke Verd auch??


----------



## Schaaf (2. April 2010)

Es gibt einen Button, der nennt sich "ändern". Da muss man keine 3 Posts hintereinander schreiben


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

oh Entschuldigung du hast recht......
*schhäm*


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

alsp "SChaaf":was hälst du von den Axle Pegs??


----------



## Stirni (2. April 2010)

lern editieren & google benutzen. bitte.
es gibt keine dirt oder street gabeln. nur dirtUNDstreet gabeln.
www.parano-garage.de
da kaufen und glücklich sein.


----------



## Schaaf (2. April 2010)

Ich kenn mich mit BMX kein bisschen aus. Falscher Bereich.


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

@Stirni
aaah vielen Dank !!!

naja hatte ich halt eine optische Täuschung....xD


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

um nochmal meine Frage zu stellen:waS haltet ihr von Subrosa??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (2. April 2010)

Sind ok. Sympatisches Team, ganz ansehnliche Teile, die letztendlich aber auch nicht besonders herausstechen. 
Ich denke bei deinen ganzen Fragen bist du mit einem Komplettrad erstmal am besten beraten.


----------



## Hertener (2. April 2010)

Bzgl. Pegs: Sind zwar bei weitem nicht die leichtesten, aber durchaus für den Anfang zu gebrauchen. Sobald die runtergegrindet sind, kaufst Du Dir was ordentliches.  

Bzgl. Komplettrad: Würde ich jetzt auch mal sagen. Erstmal fahren und dann weiter sehen ...


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

ja ich will mir ein Subrosa Salvador warscheinlich zulegen und wenn icht hab ch eins das nennt sich VERDE THEORY kennt diese marke jemand????
hier mal ein link zum Subrosa:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140394676175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

ehm und sind 12,11kg  viel fÃ¼r so ein 350â¬Rad??
und ich habe bedenken da kein Orginalfoto drin ist sondern nur ein werbefoto  -.-


----------



## Hertener (2. April 2010)

Kontaktiere doch mal den Verkäufer und frage, ob er Dir Originalfotos schicken kann. Dann kannst Du auch gleich mal fragen, wie der Zustand des Rades ist und ob es Kratzer, Dellen oder andere Abnutzungserscheinungen hat. 

BTW: Das Gewicht geht klar.


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

ok vielen Dank an Hertener !;-)


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

ok werd ich mache!
vielen Dank an Hertener!!;-)
problem ist nur das es morgen schon endet -.-


----------



## Stirni (2. April 2010)

kauf lieber in einem BMX-shop und unterstütz den sport,als bei ebay. Im laden hast du immer nette leute,sowie garantie bzw. sie lassen auch mit sich handeln.


----------



## qam (3. April 2010)

Und die Leute haben normalerweise Plan von dem was sie tuen! :9


----------



## Hertener (3. April 2010)

@Stirni:
Mal bei eBay geguckt?
Das Rad ist aus einem "BMX Fachmarkt" und hat noch "ca. 1,5 Jahre Garantie". 

An anderen Stellen wird hier immer wieder empfohlen, sich auch mal nach einem gebrauchten Rad umzuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipipo (3. April 2010)

jopp da geb ich dir ja recht Hertener!
aber der BMX Bikemarkt hat nur 2 BMX die ich gut finde obwohl ich bei dem einem (das ist das Hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/259215/cat/5)

wo ich den Sattel nicht so finde ....-.-

und dann noch das hier!:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/237262/cat/5

könnt ihr mir was empfehlen mit ´nem Rohrrahmen der dünn rüber kommt??


----------



## Stirni (3. April 2010)

HIER gucken.


----------



## Philipipo (3. April 2010)

das ist eine sehr schöne seite ich wollte aber nicht unbedingt 350 bis 400 euro ausgeben ich wollte halt mal nach einer billigen aber guten alternative schauen(Bikemarkt oder gutes eBay Rad)


----------



## holmar (3. April 2010)

das könnte gleich zu einer wohl nie endenden diskusion führen...


----------



## RISE (3. April 2010)

Nimm das Eastern Dragon aus dem Bikemarkt und bastel dann irgendwann einen neuen Sattel dran. Die Ausstattung ist gut für den Preis.


----------



## Philipipo (3. April 2010)

ok mal gucken ob ich meine eltern überzeugen kann......;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipipo (4. April 2010)

yEaH!!ich habs geschafft!
ich krieg es warscheinlich nächste woche oder so....aber ega jedenfalls bekomm ich es!;-)


----------



## Hertener (4. April 2010)

Na dann: Gratulation.


----------



## Philipipo (5. April 2010)

Danke !..............;-)


----------



## Flatpro (6. April 2010)

hallo, ich würde gerne ferrari fahren, könnt ihr mir vll sagen obs da was für 999 gibt? wollte nicht ganz so viel geld ausgeben. nur mal so testweise.
schon mal vielen dank für eure hilfe!


----------



## DJ_BMX (6. April 2010)

Hallo ''Flatpro'' leider trifft nichts auf ihre Erwartungen zu.
Bitte sparen sie noch etwas oder nehmen sie einen gebrauchten ''KIA''
Ich hoffe wir konnten ihnen helfen.

Hochachtungsvoll
.... Hilfe


----------



## RISE (7. April 2010)

FÃ¼r 999â¬ bekommt man doch noch nicht mal n Cannondale CC Rahmen von 1994.


----------



## Stirni (7. April 2010)

aber ne nutte und ein paar nette worte wie "ich liebe dich" oder so


----------



## DJ_BMX (7. April 2010)

Ohja das ist gut.

Um 20:00 Uhr: voll. Ich liebe dich so sehr komm....

Um 22:22 Uhr: Ey du Schlapp******* mehr geld oder ich hau ab !
Schon sind 999 â¬ weg.


----------



## Hertener (8. April 2010)

Ferrari ist tot!


----------



## DJ_BMX (8. April 2010)

Braucht eh keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (8. April 2010)

Ich hab gehört, der Fred gehört geschlossen, kann auch nur son Gerücht sein!


----------



## holmar (8. April 2010)

hab ich in der bild gelesen. muss also wahr sein


----------



## Flatpro (12. April 2010)

jaaa, da kommt freude auf. den ferrari hab ich übrigens sogar noch günstiger bekommen!


----------



## Stirni (13. April 2010)

sieht aber leider aus wie ne replika.


----------



## holmar (13. April 2010)

ob der mit den roststellen über den tüv kommt


----------

